# Crazy world we live in



## Concreteguy (Mar 14, 2020)

I just went from Walmart to ACME trying to buy F-ing meat of any kind and the shelves are empty. ZERO red meat of any kind Zero chicken of any kind. What are these morons thinking with all the hording? TV is pumping out over and over not to do this and there is NO supply issues but with the surge of morons stocking up on God knows what there is now a supply problem. I bought some frozen shrimp and frozen chicken wings. Been a while since I was this pissed.
My wife said my face was red and my BP is probably roofed.

PEOPLE ARE MORONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 14, 2020)

The same for me over here. I knew it was coming but still never bothered stocking up. I walked in the local shop and it was crazy and all the shelves were empty. There wasn't even people with loads of food in their trolley it's just everyone in the city figured I need to go shopping. Some of the things I have seen online are crazy with people with about 600 toilet rolls stacked up in their trolley and others fighting them over 1 pack. Some people are just idiots.  

I don't even like freezing meat anyway so I wasn't that bothered and if needs be I can live on whey isolate, oats and fruit. Although my gf went over the border this morning and managed to get some beef and chicken so I will be fine now. I just had a nice steak with pasta. Now my issue is I have about 2 days of toilet roll left


----------



## bbuck (Mar 15, 2020)

It can't be good out there. I saw some bare shelves it the dog food section yesterday as well. Now those are people that want to survive.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Ya the state i live in hasnt had a confirmed case yet but my wal mart is still fucking empty, their  shutting down at 11pm now until further notice and reopening at 6am for restocking. Ive got plenty of food plenty ammo, wife just left out to go buy some shit cause she's worried about not being able to get stuff, the panic shit is getting ridiculous


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 15, 2020)

This is what my Monday morning looks like. 6:00AM walking into ACME in little Egg Harbor and purchasing "THE LIMIT" of chicken and hamburger (two packs each). Then I'm driving to Long Beach Island to walk in there at 8:30AM to do the same again. Can you even believe this shit is happening.


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 16, 2020)

Yeah sully & I have been talking about it since last week. Mass hysteria over here in California. Still able to find a little amount of food luckily but it was insane right after trump's announcement. I know it's a political agenda to use emergency funding to purchase as much crude oil from opec & russia during their price war. Likewise with China saying the virus was a terror attack by America and their quarantine process which has halted export/import (90% pharmacueticals) saying they will withhold any "vaccine", it just made the idiots of the world panic... the stupid shit is stock piling toilet paper. Bottled water is semi understandable but Zero Water filtration is easily mobilized compared to cases of bottled water.

Just irrational panic and preppers laughing at everyone... here I am just waiting for the shit to boil over or get worse. Idle hands may soon start a panic riot for a new 4x4 truck and toy trailer ahahahah.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 16, 2020)

i still dun understand why they need so many toilet rolls???


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 16, 2020)

d2r2ddd said:


> i still dun understand why they need so many toilet rolls???


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 16, 2020)

It's got worse where I live. All my gym's are now closed until 30th April so over 6 weeks  This country will probably go into lockdown soon as many across Europe have already done so. Spain and Italy are really bad now.


----------



## Thermo (Mar 16, 2020)

Bros...i just broke down and Amazon'd a food delivery. I have'nt seen chicken in a week, and Purdue is just 90 mins away.  Shit just got real. 

Just told my Hunting buddy lets go out and poach some deer


----------



## BigBob (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm In NY and the wife has been hitting the store at 6am. Seems to be the right time. Otherwise meat and paper products are scarce. I tried to go to Costco for chicken last thursday and it was gone.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 16, 2020)

I wrote the following at another board last Friday....it's RIDICULOUS here (Cali). 

I went to a shit ton of stores today to get water and some groceries, as I do every week, and they were all out of water, toilet paper, most cleaning supplies, bleach, etc. The lines were through the stratosphere. I called the Costco 25 minutes away from me, as I live a ways out of town, and at 9:30am they stated they had a LOT of water that everybody should be able to get. I get there at 10:15am, and they are fukking out! I had already went to Wal-Mart earlier this morning, and they were all out at 7:45am, WTF! ...hence the reason for calling Costco ahead of time so I wouldn't waste my trip. I get there, and the car line is backed up through the freeway, and people are walking out with 2 carts packed with water and toilet paper. I was so fukking pissed, I had to calm myself because I had my daughter with me. 

People are fukking being ridiculous over this BS. The stupid fear-mongering is ridiculous. Half the people had masks on too 

I can understand the cleaning products, and hand sanitizers and shit, but TOILET PAPER? WATER? Have some effin' respect to leave some for others, we are not at war or going through the Walking Dead. 

I'll tell you this, on a small level I blame 2 people:

1) Costco and these stores for at least not putting a limit on then water. 

2) Myself for not having my usual supply in stock ahead of time. The thing is, my 2 kids and myself have been sick like crazy the whole last month...so yea, I needed to restock some. BUT, if it's going to be survival of the fittest and all this bullshitt, once they start getting more supplies in regularly, i'm stocking my whole fukking house with water and supplies. Stupid fukkers. 

I think the other thing that makes all this worse is that out here in Cali, on top of all the people thinking it's a Zombie apocalypse, is that you have a shit ton of people reliant of welfare and shit, and with it being the first of the month, it was like a double effin' whammy.

I always go to Wal-mart between 7-8:30am once a week because it's not crowded, but today everybody and their mom was there. 

I went to like 10 other stores before my daughter started getting her fever back, so I had to head back home.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 16, 2020)

Yea, this is where we probably should have looked into a personal butcher!

Gonna have to mom and pop it with the smaller stores and pay more...which I don't mind supporting. I don't eat near as much as I used to, so it's good it is happening now I guess, or i'd be paying a fortune. However, all this hoarding is making it hard for regular weekly shoppers. 

The wife managed to buy 3 x 8-packs of TP at a little Mexican meat market type place...we were on our last 6 rolls, lol. 

We also have 3 x 5-gallon water jugs we filled up at those water dispenser places, as our water where we live is horrendous.

On a different note, the wife's cousin who lives in Italy just found out she has breast cancer, so I can't complain too much. She lives 2 hours away from Venice.


----------



## GearPro (Mar 16, 2020)

d2r2ddd said:


> i still dun understand why they need so many toilet rolls???



They don’t. They’re just panic buying. One of the symptoms of covid19 is diarrhea, so some people started hoarding TP, just in case. This causes others to start buying up more, again, just in case. It quickly spirals out of control, to the point that people who aren’t irrational morons can’t even buy the basic supplies they need when they go to the store. So, even they start buying up a ton of it whenever they get the chance, because if they only buy what they need, they know they may not be able to buy it the next time they need it. It’s a whirlpool of stupidity that quickly consumes everyone, whether they swim away from it or not.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 17, 2020)

Ya it's hit the fan. ALLL gyms in the state of NJ ordered closed until further notice. "just shaking my head.....................


----------



## Viking (Mar 17, 2020)

People are morons. I stocked up on some items and felt bad having more than 1 of each but I know I will need them to last me over the next few weeks. Some people are buying years worth of products


----------



## srd1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Im already done with this bullshit, people are freaking the fuck out and its honestly getting ridiculous


----------



## Jim550 (Mar 19, 2020)

Yeah this is ridiculous, I've had some Walmart pickup orders and they have been out of over half of the orders.  I can't believe they don't limit the amount of certain items.  I saw this FB post of this couple that bought the store of essentials like TP, ETC. and had a pic of their entire garage filled so they could sell it on Amazon at higher prices, talk about some fcking assholes.  I guess its a good thing I had my spinal surgery when I did and am pretty much quarantined in my house since I can't drive and don't go out out unless I have some one to drive me some where.  These people out here doing this shit are ignorant asf and crazy!!!


----------



## Thermo (Mar 19, 2020)

It seems I/we may just know some dudes who have a lil muscle on them...I'm all about walking into someones kitchen who hoarded and started this shit, take it and leave.  The smack for the stupid as I do is a case by case basis.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 19, 2020)

I have a USA client that told me his butcher was sold clean and the stores were empty. He was craving beef so bad last time I heard he was buying a box of those Omaha Steaks. Not understanding the shortage in that department myself.


----------



## pitshack (Mar 19, 2020)

ASHOP said:


> I have a USA client that told me his butcher was sold clean and the stores were empty. He was craving beef so bad last time I heard he was buying a box of those Omaha Steaks. Not understanding the shortage in that department myself.



Seems like there is always beef and pork. I don't know when all these slobs that usually subsist on hot pockets and pepsi suddenly became so concerned with chicken and water.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 20, 2020)

This whole Toilet Paper issue is becoming a major problem. I thought the silly shit was going to die out, but everywhere, most places at least, are OUT! 

I mean, I can find other means of getting my ass clean, but it sure would be nice to not have to go to such extremes just because of a bunch of fukktards hoarded it all. 

Seriously, I think TP is going to be mission #1 for me to find this next week, it's ridiculous. You can add wipies and paper towels to the list as well. The wipies part is pretty sad because i'm sure there are parents who have infant's out there who could really use them. 

I usually keep a 'padded' amount of essentials around the house, but i'm gonna have to restructure my thinking on this, as I can see this is always going to be "every person for themselves," type of situation. Hopefully we get through this and don't experience such crap again. However, once I can get my hands on some, and once things loosen up at some point, i'm going to always keep at least 1-2 packs of TP (ie Costco Kirkland packs/bundles) in reserve so I don't have to spend a thousand dollars in driving to find some.


----------



## Thermo (Mar 20, 2020)

Gentlemen.  I introduce you to CLEAR REAR.  2 ordered up.  Wet and Wild in the Thermo household...

https://www.facebook.com/373940589890909/videos/1301146300047943/


----------



## bbuck (Mar 20, 2020)

I have a large step in bidet right next to my toilet so no worries here!


----------



## squatster (Mar 21, 2020)

Many store are getting TP - cleaners - hand sanitizers and  and every thing else - just be nice and talk to every one at the stores- people working there or even customers will let you know what time every thing is coming in or what's stocked in the back.
If you have restaurant supply companies you can buy chicken - beef  - or what ever you need  - I have one place that they sell 20 pound boxes minimums.
Stay safe - it's only going to be a few more weeks


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 26, 2020)

I thought the panic buying would stop but it seems to be getting worse. I am running very low on essentials. Gonna have to try and stock up tomorrow.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 26, 2020)

Aint that the truth. When is this shit going to end...................


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 26, 2020)

I took one for the team yesterday and went to Costco at 7:30am, and I waited in a line for a little over 2 hours to get in. There was maybe 75-100 people there before me. Inside, it was smooth like butter. The one I went to have their store in great order. They let in maybe 50 at a time, then a few minutes later they radio to the door guys to let in a few more. They have it set-up where you continue the line single file to the back where the water, paper towels, toilet paper, dog food, refrigerator supplies like milk, and a few other items are given to you by the staff. It was pretty awesome how they had it. 

That said, I got in a few minutes to 10am, and got out about a few minutes before 11am...give or take a few. I'm about 98% sure I could have went there at 11am and not had to stand in a line still got what I needed. I'm going to go next week to get 1 more TP and water for 'cushioning' at my house so I do not need to get those items again for awhile. Therefore, I can go there and get all the other things I need much quicker. 

10000% props to this costco. Most of them know me well since I usually, pre-walking dead, would go there 1-2 times per week. 

They were still out of Lysol, hand sanitizer, low on dog food, SPAM (wtf?), and a few of the frozen foods that my kids like (little pizzas, waffles, crunchy breaded chicken, etc).


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 27, 2020)

as of today, the US has overtaken China in the number of covid cases. Where's the vaccine which trump has claim?? lol


----------

